# Se olharem.... verificam que...



## ohquenick

La oración completa, extraída de un artículo de Público, es la siguiente:

*Se olharem* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificam* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olharem* para Espanha *verificam* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.​
Esa combinación de tiempos verbales me resulta extraña. Olharem puede ser 3ª persona del plural de futuro de subjuntivo o 3ª persona del plural del infinitivo pessoal. De las dos opciones me inclino por la primera a pesar de que no sabría que traducción hacer. De cualquier forma lo que me parece más interesante es saber en qué situación se utiliza.

Os agradecería cualquier comentario.


----------



## Carfer

É futuro do conjuntivo, de facto. Usa-se como em todas as outras situações que pedem conjuntivo, ou seja, como é o caso, numa situação hipotética futura. Explicação mais detalhada aqui  Futuro do conjuntivo vs. infinitivo, outra vez mais - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Como o futuro do conjuntivo é já muito raro em espanhol, a tradução é pelo presente do indicativo '_si miran_'.


----------



## patriota

Acredito que a implicância seja com o uso de "verificam" no lugar de "verificarão / vão verificar", mas eis um exemplo do castelhano:


> *Si soy electo* presidente *me comprometo *a lograr que en Chile...


Trad.:  _Se for eleito, comprometo-me...
_
Pense também em frases como "_Mañana compro este juego_". O que chamamos de "presente" também tem função de futuro nos nossos idiomas, especialmente em frases espontâneas como todas essas.


----------



## ohquenick

Muito obrigado Carfer, muito obrigado patriota.


----------



## pfaa09

Existe um outro contexto que pode mudar o tempo verbal do segundo verbo assinalado (verificar).
_Se olharem _pode ser dito para o momento, apesar de ser algo que não está feito.
Mas também pode ser dito para que seja feito num futuro próximo, ou mais afastado no futuro.
Exemplo 1: "Vejam aqui, *se olharem* bem, *verificam* que não existe qualquer marca..."
Exemplo 2: "Amanhã, quando lá chegarem, *se olharem* para a vossa esquerda, *verificarão* / *irão verificar* duas situações..."


----------



## gato radioso

ohquenick said:


> La oración completa, extraída de un artículo de Público, es la siguiente:
> 
> *Se olharem* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificam* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olharem* para Espanha *verificam* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.​
> Esa combinación de tiempos verbales me resulta extraña. Olharem puede ser 3ª persona del plural de futuro de subjuntivo o 3ª persona del plural del infinitivo pessoal. De las dos opciones me inclino por la primera a pesar de que no sabría que traducción hacer. De cualquier forma lo que me parece más interesante es saber en qué situación se utiliza.
> 
> Os agradecería cualquier comentario.


No hay problema amigo, es simplemente que en portugués se usan otros tiempos verbales para hacer las condicionales. En este caso sería la llamada en muchas partes "Condicional de primer grado", es decir, cuando hay consecuencia directa si se produce la condición.
Sólo tienes que tener en cuenta que, en estos casos, usaríamos en portugués _Se+futuro de conjuntivo _(subjuntivo) en la condición y _presente/futuro  de indicativo_ en la otra clásula.
Que nosotros no tengamos ya futuro de subjuntivo, o lo hagamos de otra forma es simplemente porque cada lengua tiene sus peculiaridades.
Ex:
_Se a mãe *vier*, *verá* todas as camas por fazer. Despacha-te! = Si mamá *viene*, *verá* todas las camas sin hacer. ¡Date prisa!
Se amanhã *chover*, não *vou* a praia = Si mañana* llueve*, no* voy* a la playa._


----------



## ohquenick

Muito obrigado pfaa09, muchas gracias gato radioso. Estoy aprendiendo mucho con vosotros y reflexionando sobre la cuestión.
Yo, como español, no capto del todo el matiz condicional de primer grado del que habla gato radioso. Y creo que en portugués la misma frase que yo he puesto como ejemplo podría ser sustituida en el mismo contexto sin una diferencia importante por

*"Se olhassem* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificariam* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olhassem* para Espanha *verificariam* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.

o bien

*"Se olham* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificarão/vão verificar* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olham* para Espanha *verificarão/vão verificar* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.​
Claro, lo que hago aquí es una traducción literal del español y con todas las desventajas que tiene hacer una cosa así. Pero trato de saber si mi versión sería correcta y aceptable, y que tampoco caigo en un hablar descuidado.

Si os apetece estoy encantado de recibir vuestras sugerencias y comentarios.


----------



## gato radioso

Mas, de facto a estructura "Se com pretérito de conjuntivo + pretérito/condicional de indicativo", é uma "condicional de segundo grado". Isto é, uma condição que tem um grau de concretização real menor do que uma condicional de primer grau. Neste exemplo, quando dizes "se olhassem..." é claro que ainda não têm olhado e que é muito provável que ao final não o façam. Se o fizessem, então verificariam.... mas isto é uma hipótese, a vinculação entre condição e consequência não é tão forte o direta do que acontece nas "condicionales de primer grado"= Si llueve, me mojo.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Mas, de facto a estructura "Se com pretérito de conjuntivo + pretérito/condicional de indicativo", é uma "condicional de segundo grado". Isto é, uma condição que tem um grau de concretização real menor do que uma condicional de primer grau. Neste exemplo, quando dizes "se olhassem..." é claro que ainda não tem olhado e que é muito provável que ao final não o façam. Se o fizessem, então verificariam.... mas isto é uma hipótese, a vinculação entre condição e consequência não é tão forte o direta do que acontece nas "condicionales de primer grado"= Si llueve, me mojo.



Exactamente. A construção com o pretérito imperfeito do conjuntivo é perfeitamente possível em português mas implica a pequena diferença de sentido que o gato radioso aponta. Diria até que, quando a usamos e na maior parte dos casos, estamos na realidade a dizer que a condição não se vai realmente verificar, é uma hipótese que não se concretizará: '_Se abandonássemos os combustíveis fósseis, o aquecimento global seria substancialmente menor_'. Nesse exemplo, estamos a querer dizer que a hipótese do abandono dos combustíveis fósseis é irrealista, não se vai verificar. A construção, portanto, é comum quando falamos de algo que é desejável/benéfico/ etc./ mas que não se irá certamente verificar. Já se dissermos '_Se abandonarmos os combustíveis fósseis...'_ admitimos que a possibilidade de o abandono acontecer é mais concreta. No fundo, é quase como se disséssemos '_Façamos isto e aquilo irá acontecer_'. Resta, claro, algum grau de incerteza, não é inteiramente seguro que o façamos. É por isso que usamos o futuro do conjuntivo.


----------



## ohquenick

Novamente, muito obrigado gato radioso e muito obrigado Carfer.

No tengo del todo claro si esta construcción sería correcta: 

Se *abandonarmos* os combustíveis fósseis, o aquecimento global *seria* substancialmente menor​
Es decir, la conbinación de futuro de subjuntivo y de futuro de pretérito. A mi oído de español le suena muy bien, a pesar de que si me pongo a analizar en detalle tengo mis dudas. Y mi ejemplo quedaría así:

*"Se olharem* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificariam* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olharem* para Espanha *verificariam* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.​
Os agradecería cualquier comentario.


----------



## Carfer

Não, '_se *abandonarmos* os combustíveis fósseis, o aquecimento global *será* substancialmente menor_'. Para que '_seria_' fosse correcto teria de escrever '_se *abandonássemos* os combustíveis fósseis',_ a menos, claro, _que _queiramos dizer que a diminuição do aquecimento global é um resultado meramente hipotético que pode ou não ocorrer se abandonarmos os combustíveis fósseis (ou seja, nesse caso estaria implícito um advérbio como '_talvez_', '_possivelmente_', _'provavelmente_', etc.). Se aceitarmos que é uma consequência certa ou plausível e não hipotética ou duvidosa, então _'verificar'_ terá de ir para o futuro do indicativo.


----------



## gato radioso

ohquenick said:


> Novamente, muito obrigado gato radioso e muito obrigado Carfer.
> 
> No tengo del todo claro si esta construcción sería correcta:
> 
> Se *abandonarmos* os combustíveis fósseis, o aquecimento global *seria* substancialmente menor​
> Es decir, la conbinación de futuro de subjuntivo y de futuro de pretérito. A mi oído de español le suena muy bien, a pesar de que si me pongo a analizar en detalle tengo mis dudas. Y mi ejemplo quedaría así:
> 
> *"Se olharem* para o mapa do conjunto da Europa *verificariam* que as regiões de fronteira tendem a ser as regiões mais ricas de cada um dos países. *Se olharem* para Espanha *verificariam* que as regiões mais ricas estão situadas na fronteira com França", enfatizou.​
> Os agradecería cualquier comentario.



Não sou nativo, mas dou-te estas dicas, à espera que os nativos as ratifiquem ou desmintam:

*1. Condicional de primer grado: consecuencia directa de un hecho cierto o muy probable.*
Esp= Si + presente indicativo>> futuro indicativo (o, en registro no formal casi siempre, presente de indicativo)
Port= Se+ futuro conjuntivo>> futuro indicativo (o, también, presente indicativo).
Ej/ex:
_Si voy de vacaciones a las Canarias, no llevaré (no llevo) ropa de abrigo
Se for de férias às Ilhas Canarias, não levarei roupa quente_
*2. Condicional de segundo grado: consecuencia de un hecho hipotético, imaginado, deseado, pero no muy probable.*
Esp= Si + pretérito subjuntivo>>condicional (o, más raramente pretérito imperfecto indicativo)
Port=Se + pretérito conjuntivo >> pretérito indicativo/condicional
Ej/ex:
_Si fuera a Canarias, me quedaría (me quedaba) allí para siempre:aquello es precioso
Se fosse às Canarias, ficava (ou ficaria) lá por sempre: aquilo é lindíssimo_
*3. Condicional de tercer grado: consecuencia de un hecho que no se ha producido, porque es imposible, o porque pasó el tiempo en que pudo haber ocurrido.*
Esp= Se + pretérito compuesto subjuntivo>>condicional compuesto
Port= Se + pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto conjuntivo>> condicional compuesto
Ej/ex:
_Si te hubiese conocido antes, me habría casado contigo/Si me hubiese traído el paraguas, no habría pillado un resfriado
Se te tivesse conhecido antes, teria casado contigo/Se tivesse trazido o chapéu de chuva, não teria apanhado uma constipação
_
Como podes ver, é muito similar em ambas línguas.
Mas, se és espanhol nativo -como eu- repara nestas duas peculiaridades:
*1*. As condicionais de primer grau, as mais comuns, usam *futuro do conjuntivo* na condição, e não presente de indicativo como nós. Isto é básico.
*2*. Não confundas futuro de conjuntivo com o infinitivo pessoal. Embora haja na conjugação casos em que é a mesma palavra, são coisas bem distintas e às vezes, aos espanhóis custa-nos muito perceber a diferença, pois não temos estas formas em nossa língua.
Como uma dica básica, o futuro de conjuntivo serve para introduzir condições (_Se o dia vier, darei uma grande festa quando fizer 70 anos)_ e forma-se com o raíz do pretérito mais-que-perfeito+ uma terminação específica _(vier/vieres/vier/viermos._..).
O infinitivo pessoal é usado em português onde nós usaríamos uma locução verbal (_*Ao chegarmos* a Madrid/*Al llegar* a Madrid llamé a Juan_), ou quando é preciso concretar o sujeito. Se não for o caso, usa-se o infinitivo impessoal, exactamente como nós (_É proibído fumar/Se prohíbe fumar_)


----------



## Carfer

E isso, nem mais.


----------



## ohquenick

Muchísimas gracias gato radioso. Has hecho una explicación muy completa que el mismo Carfer confirma, gracias Carfer. Sin darme cuenta me he metido en un tema que tiene más complicación de lo que me esperaba. Está muy bien porque las explicaciones que me habéis dado cubren todas las necesidades que se puedan presentar. Nunca había usado este foro de portugués, os haré más preguntas.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Carfer

Não quero confundir. O essencial está no que explicou o gato radioso. Mas, mais dia, menos dia, ohquenick ou alguém que veja este fio vai vir com alguns exemplos de frases com maior ou menor aparência de condicionais em que usamos o indicativo e não o conjuntivo, agravando possivelmente a perplexidade dos falantes não nativos. É perfeitamente possível ouvir_, _por exemplo, _'Se é como diz, então... (qualquer coisa)_' em vez de '_Se for como diz, então...), _sem que o falante esteja a cometer um erro, porque o que verdadeiramente condiciona a escolha do modo verbal na oração condicional é o grau de certeza ou de assertividade que expressa. Se o facto é dado como certo, como em _'Se é como diz',_ ou seja, se admitimos a realidade do facto, se o falante acredita na realidade dele_, _é o modo indicativo que se impõe. Se existe dúvida ('_Se for como diz', isto é, _talvez seja ou não_), _se a situação for eventual ou hipotética_, _então conjuntivo, como é da regra. E note que nem sempre o '_se_' introduz verdadeiramente uma condição (não falo, evidentemente, dos casos em que '_se_' tem outra natureza morfológica). Suponha uma situação em que queremos que outra pessoa adopte uma determinada conduta, a que resiste. Apesar da nossa insistência, mantém a posição e há que adverti-la das consequências da teimosia: '_Se é assim, então..._'. Neste caso, o '_se_' só aparentemente é condicional. Na realidade, equivale a _'uma vez que/ visto que/ já que/ dado que/ sendo assim_'. É causal, não condicional, e o conjuntivo não tem aí lugar porque o facto existe, é real.
Como diz ohquenick, a questão é complicada e não fica por aqui, mas, no geral e principalmente, sabendo como escolher o modo verbal, cujas regras não diferem substancialmente do espanhol, e, subsidiariamente,  prestando atenção às particularidades do uso do futuro do conjuntivo, que, aí sim, há diferenças, com um bocadinho de leitura e de prática, acaba por chegar lá.


----------



## ohquenick

Muchas gracias Carfer por tu explicación. He pedido resolver una duda y me habéis dado un curso completo de gramática. Os estoy muy agradecido pero sobre todo os felicito por vuestro respeto y dedicación por vuestra lengua.​


----------

